

Mitt Romney's Technology Stack - SwearWord
http://builtwith.com/mittromney.com

======
pippy
That's a fairly impressive stack. He must have paid for people in the know.

For some reason I associate old conservative parties with old conservative
technology; such as IIS, ASP, cgi-bin and HTML transitional. But hey, if
Romney's stack was a reflection of his personality it would be running
Coldfusion with no doctype served.

